
Twitter and Snapchat Rein Trump in; Critics Want Same for Politicians Worldwide - aspenmayer
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/pranavdixit/twitter-snapchat-reining-trump-world-reacts
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Twitter And Snapchat Are Reining Trump In. Critics Want Them To Do It To
Politicians Around The World.

